# What to do with your old DTB's?



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

The major supplier of my DTB's is a local independent bookstore that has a trade-in program. I have been going to this particular bookstore for well over 25 years now using the used book trade-in program _and_ usually buying a new book or two a couple times a month.

I usually have more credit on my trade-in card than I get in books (just for those book emergencies when I don't want to give up cash) so have a carryover balance. At this time of year the carryover balance can be quite large, so a few years ago I decided to play secret santa and requested the bookstore take my used book credit balance and apply it to anyone who needed it and wish them a Merry Christmas. Needless to say, I trust them to accomplish this without reservation. 

Nothing makes me more sad than listening to a conversation in a bookstore about not being able to afford a book. 

Since I have Joy now, I won't be doing the book trade-in thing on a regular basis and I want to make one last big donation so this weekend I'm going to be ruthless and round up some all of my DTB's and go down to the bookstore to donate the credit to anyone who needs it.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Wow! That is very nice of you to do!!

I'm not nearly as noble as you are. Some of them get donated to my local library, and the rest of them are regenerated into other dtb's or music CDs via paperbackswap.com (if anyone wants to join that let me know and I can give you a referral ).


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

How generous of you! Wish there was someplace around here to do that! Most of my DTB's go to my mom who reads them and then sells them in her annual garage sale. I have a built in bookcase just off the foyer and I am only keeping those DTB's that have special meaning to me. Because of my tendency to be a pack rat, I decided when we moved into the new house that if the books wouldn't fit in the bookcase, I had to get rid of more. With the Kindle, I can keep an attractive bookcase and still have tons of books!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have donated almost all of mine to the local library. They have a little bookstore in it and they sell donations to benefit the library.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

> What to do with your old DTB's?


I read them.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

My husband take them to work with him and dumps them on a desk and in minutes their gone.  He's not a reader and doesn't understand what a pile of free books means.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

My Mom and sister got all of mine.
Linda


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

I am giving about 90% of my DTB to my local library.  I talked to the second hand book store and he said it really is worth the time because he is close to closing because people can get books from bookstores at next to nothing.  I even looked at eBay but books are not selling for the most part. I have complete sets of authors like James Patterson, Jonathan Kellerman, WEB Griffin, John Sandford, JD Robb and others. So I am giving my books to one of the library branches that does not have complete sets. They will get read that way. It is hard to give these books away since they have been a big part of my life over the years.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There's an organization in Baltimore called The Book Thing. They'll take your used books. . .they are non-profit and give them out free to folks who can't afford to buy books. Used to be you had to physically take them there, and they were only open certain days, but they might take shipments now as I believe they've got their own space now. Check 'em out at http://www.bookthing.org/

Ann


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> My Mom and sister got all of mine.
> Linda


So does my mom and sister. Now they are depressed they will have to get their own books since I Kyndale. I told them they should get a Kindle then I can share


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

The hospital where I volunteer has a book cart just outside the gift shop.  I donate my books to the hospital or library.

Sometimes I give them to friends and tell them to pass them on when they're finished with them.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My daughter attends a brand new expeditionary high school that was just established four years ago. This spring, they'll have their first graduation. Since they have to beg and borrow for any little thing, book donations are very welcome. We did a major clean out last year and donated 12 boxes of books. I'll probably do another big clean out and donation before she graduates. 

The school was very grateful.

Of course, I kept my absolute favorites.

L


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Periodically I purge my DTBs and donate them to the neighboring village historical society for resale (cheap).


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

I work at a used book store so I just bring em back to the shop.  Working at a book shop is very dangerous for a reader... as I can attest to with the mountains of books and the lack of shelving lol.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Scathach said:


> I work at a used book store so I just bring em back to the shop. Working at a book shop is very dangerous for a reader... as I can attest to with the mountains of books and the lack of shelving lol.


I couldn't do it. I'd get fired the first day for reading on the job.

My dtb's go to Goodwill or Salvation Army, usually. I donated a trunkload to the library once, but they weren't very nice about it. That was surprising.

Over the past five years I've probably donated well over 1,000 books, and I still have about 1,200 left. I'm trying to keep just those I know I'll read again and again.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

So far my books live on the two bookshelves in my room, the two large boxes in my closet and in plastic container/drawers under my bed. Then my textbooks are located next to my tv. I am going to sell back my textbooks tomorrow, but I am not going to gave up my DTBs until download them to my kindle. With the new semester and I have to pay for half my books...I may just sell all 30-40 Star Wars books as soon as I find a used books store in Vegas.


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

Am I the only one who still has pretty much every book I've ever owned (including 25 year old college text books, although I think I finally got rid of my Internal Revenue Service Tax Code of 1985 just last summer)?  I re-read pretty much everything, (my LOTR set is almost falling apart) mostly because as the one who manages the finances in the house, I feel compelled to set the example and not blow the whole discretionary budget on my habit! 

Plus, whenever I do get a new book, I am pretty much useless as a contributing member of the household until I am finished with it, so can't do that very often and get away with it. 

... Ok, I took a quick count and I only have about 250 books scattered around the house (not counting the textbooks) so compared to you guys I have alot of catching up to do.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

I donate mine to the library. Some of them the library actually needs and puts on the shelves; the remainder they sell in their book sales. The older I get the more clutter drives me up the wall. If it's sitting there more than a half an hour, out it goes!   (Tim keeps moving!)


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Having worked in our public library, I have an idea of what they'll actually put in their book sale. Those books will go there and the others, since I'm generally short on cash as well, I'll check and see if I can't sell on Amazon.  I don't find that its worth listing a pb for less than a dollar though.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I just donated 6 bags of books to The Goodwill.  They love getting books they are one of their best sellers (so they told me)...and I get the tax deduction.


----------



## Chris (Dec 6, 2008)

I have never been a book collector.  I have always been a big library user but sometimes a book would come out that I just had to read and the library waiting list would be 6 mos.  That would drive me to buy the book.  After I was done I usually just dropped it in the library drop box along with any books I was returning.

I know for a fact that some of my books have hit the shelves because I donated a book that they didn't have at all one time and it showed up on the shelves 

I also hold on to some of the more general fiction books and put them in our guest rooms for visitors.  We live very far from family so we leave our guest rooms set up as a sort of hotel.

Chris


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

I remember a few years ago when I donated my copies of the Lemony Snicket (sp?) series. The librarian just about jumped up and down. The waiting list for those books was so long. She told me the books would get a LOT of use.


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Tonight on Jeopardy one of the contestants explained she was a Bookcrosser. I just researched it on the web. Here's the link

http://www.bookcrossing.com/


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Avalon3 said:


> Tonight on Jeopardy one of the contestants explained she was a Bookcrosser. I just researched it on the web. Here's the link
> 
> http://www.bookcrossing.com/


Thats great  I usually pass my copies over to my sisters. We have the same taste in books


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

There are some i will always keep, others i donate. usually to our library or school.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

It been several years since I've used it but...
Half.com has worked pretty well for me in the past.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

BookCrossing sounds like fun. Sort of like "Where's George?" to track dollars.

L


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I've done bookcrossing as well.  I made up stickers for the front of the books because I had someone practically hunt me down trying to give a book back that I purposely left at Starbucks.


----------



## qotdr (Nov 22, 2008)

I give them to my local library, or senior center. There are also book donation bins popping up around here. I dropped off a bunch the other day. The really good ones and my reference books for work, gardening, etc... I keep. I only keep the fiction that I think I will re-read and most are in series such as my Terry Goodkind books


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

The county where I grew up is running out of money.  The County Commissioners severly reduced the amount of money the library receives to purchase new books.  For many years I have taken my audio and DTBs to the Library.  They seem to really appreciate it.  And I feel good about it.  

I should also note that to some extent I also lend audio books to people at work.  It is not uncommon for any of us to travel across the state for work and the audio books are a big hit!  Of course then I get to talk to people about the books -- so it is a win-win!


----------

